# Microphonic Pickup Fix?



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

Well, the neck blaze in my pwh has gone microphonic, just squeals as soon as it's flicked on, and throughout playing, and I think the one on the other UV is going as well. Problem is, i quite like the sound of them, and don't really want to buy new ones...

So how easy is it to wax pot a pickup (or whatever it's called)? How much would it set me back (ie, is it feasable to do, or is it just going to cost slightly less than gewtting someone who knows what they're doing to do it for me? Or would I have to send it off to someone?


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2007)

That's a bugger. Try the Project Guitar tutorial

Project Guitar :: Repotting Guitar Pickups &#150; Step by Step


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2007)

Project Guitar :: Repotting Guitar Pickups &#150; Step by Step with photo's

This should help. it looks relatively simple.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 30, 2007)

interesting, what excatly does the wax do? keep it from feeding back?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

wow, doesn't look like something i could do without having an accident... May be worth trying though!

I take it the pickup doesn't need to be deassembled?


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> interesting, what excatly does the wax do? keep it from feeding back?



the wax keeps it from vibrating with air in there and whatnot, if i recall. It keeps it from being microphone basically. 

James - i believe yuo just dunk the fucker and clean it off lol


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's a bugger. Try the Project Guitar tutorial


I know, i really do like the sound of that neck pup in that guitar, same with the bridge, like a magic combo for me, so don't want to have to replace them!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> James - i believe yuo just dunk the fucker and clean it off lol


well, with my track record of near disaster it's never simple! But well worth a try in any case!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Project Guitar :: Repotting Guitar Pickups  Step by Step with photo's
> 
> This should help. it looks relatively simple.


That does look simple! Cool


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> wow, doesn't look like something i could do without having an accident... May be worth trying though!
> 
> I take it the pickup doesn't need to be deassembled?



I can be the "responsible" adult and supervise if you like  I also have a spare stock Ibanez pickup you can practice on before dunking the Blaze's.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

well, there's some really tanked ones i have in a spare body, but it looks simple enough, i mean, if i end up melting it and bburning the house down i can always buy another 

May be an idea to do a load at once


----------



## Popsyche (May 30, 2007)

I have a 1956 Gibson P90 that sqweeeed like a piggy! I sent it to Jason Lollar, who dipped it and it was perfect. Also, email Dimarzio Tech and ask them. They may fix it for you.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I have a 1956 Gibson P90 that sqweeeed like a piggy! I sent it to Jason Lollar, who dipped it and it was perfect. Also, email Dimarzio Tech and ask them. They may fix it for you.


COuld do, but dimarzio = US, me = UK, hence it'd just end up being expensive plus hassle...At one point i did have the thought of sending it to bareknuckle and having them screw with it


----------



## Popsyche (May 30, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> COuld do, but dimarzio = US, me = UK, hence it'd just end up being expensive plus hassle...At one point i did have the thought of sending it to bareknuckle and having them screw with it



^


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2007)

Why not just get some Bare Knuckles anyway?

[action=metalfiend666]wants Bare Knuckles and is very happy to try them in someone elses guitar first[/action]


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

funds currently won't allow it, plus the dread of finding out why my power amp ended up smelling a bit burnt down one side this weekend, all things that need fixing first :/

I am thinking of bareknuckles, more and more, seems like i'd like them more than lundgrens, even though I am quite happy with the sound I'm getting, it'd be nice to go over the top


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2007)

Ooh, that's not good either. If you do try potting your pickups, let me know. I'll want to repot my Blazes after I put my incoming Alnico magnets in them.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (May 30, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Also, email Dimarzio Tech and ask them. They may fix it for you.


yes--they _will_ fix it for you, at no charge. uncontrolable microphonics were a problem with some runs of the original Blazes, and with the first run of the New7s, so DiMarzio will repot 7-string pickups for free. i also had bad feedback problems with a set of custom-color TZ7/PAF7, and they repotted those too. 

even in the UK, where your shipping would be more, it's still better than burning down your garage trying to melt parrafin or wax. i doubt you've got the same blend they use, and melting that stuff can be tricky. and you won't know if you've let it soak into the windings right until you reinstall it in your axe. i would send the pickup back to the pros to get it done right. might as well send them your bridge Blaze at the same time.


----------



## Bartok (May 30, 2007)

Potting Pickups is a Piece of Piss <--HA!
Just make sure you keep a wet towel to hand in case it all goes pear shaped. I've done plenty of pickups with a double boiler, doesn't take long and I like picking the excess wax off later 
It works by filling in the gaps inside the pickup so your pole pieces can't rattle around inside their threads etc.


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> COuld do, but dimarzio = US, me = UK, hence it'd just end up being expensive plus hassle...At one point i did have the thought of sending it to bareknuckle and having them screw with it



Alright mate, thought I'd tell you, the guy who does pickup work for us at my work is a guy named Wizard Pickups. You may have heard of him.  I think a re-pot is something like £7.43 or something titchy, and since you are close, it could be cheap carriage wise etc.

I know he does great work, he's fixed three pups for my repairs in my 2-year tenure at work.  I'll check prices tomorrow if you want.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 31, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Alright mate, thought I'd tell you, the guy who does pickup work for us at my work is a guy named Wizard Pickups. You may have heard of him.  I think a re-pot is something like £7.43 or something titchy, and since you are close, it could be cheap carriage wise etc.
> 
> I know he does great work, he's fixed three pups for my repairs in my 2-year tenure at work.  I'll check prices tomorrow if you want.


That's cool, probably cheaper than doing it myself...


----------

